# All Weather or Snow Tires



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We live at the foot of the Dolomites, we get some snow here not usually a lot, but we plan on doing a lot of winter ski trips. Our MH needs new tires anyway though it's not urgent. I would like to get by with all season tires but suspect they may not serve our plans for the winter. What is the experience others have. Our MH is a front wheel drive. I will carry chains not matter the tires.

I'd also like make and model recommendations. And are there any other sizes that work better than the standard 225/75/16.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dolomites*

Hello there,

You need Winter tyres.

Will look at your sizes and give some recomendations.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

Hello,

Matador (Continental owned) 
Toyo Japanese Quality Winter Tyres

Not a lot of All-Season Tyres around for that size (Is it a Ford Transit by any chance?).

Best but not the cheapest M+S All season

A narrower winter tyre is better for deep snow but would not bother looking at this for 75 series tyres as you will have to go up. The only way up from 75 is 80 series and I would steer clear of this.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Doing some research on tires. My Hymer registration says 
215/75 R16C 113N It all makes sense excep the last letter N which translates to 87 mph or 140 kph. Not a big margin when it's pretty easy to get going over 120 kph.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed*



jhelm said:


> Doing some research on tires. My Hymer registration says
> 215/75 R16C 113N It all makes sense excep the last letter N which translates to 87 mph or 140 kph. Not a big margin when it's pretty easy to get going over 120 kph.


In Italy I guess not. However, you can buy tyres with higher speed ratings. For example the Toyo's I pointed out earlier carry a speed rating of 170 km/h. Do you realy want to be doing more than this on winter roads?

Have a look through the gommadiretto.it pages. At the start you can select the speed rating of the tyres you want. From memory, your size will allow you to go to V or 240km/h. But I think there is only one manufacturer.

Trev.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I did look at the site, and then also some others. Thank you, Trev. I understand I can go higher on the speed rating and of course I rarely even reach 120 but I thought it a bit odd that the rating listed for the recommended tires was so low. Seems to me that higher speed rating also gives a margin of safety regarding the strength of the tire.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*M+S*

Hello again,

Due to the size of the tyre, you are going to struggle to get anything higher than R or S Speed rating in an All-Season or Winter (cold weather) tyre.

I have found a cheaper decent M+S tyre from Matador-Continental.

Matador 320 here<

Please see the Matador website below for more info.

Matador Website Link Here

Otherwise, as I recomended, the Japanese winters.

Hope this helps>

Trev.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We also needed to change our tyres when in Bulgaria and went with Michelin Agilis. They have been brilliant, I don't know how they rate against other tyres mentioned in this thread but they made a big difference for us on both snow and ice.

Edit: I forgot to mention that we spent some time at the Borovets ski resort.

Rog


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



ivys said:


> We also needed to change our tyres when in Bulgaria and went with Michelin Agilis. They have been brilliant, I don't know how they rate against other tyres mentioned in this thread but they made a big difference for us on both snow and ice.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that we spent some time at the Borovets ski resort.
> 
> Rog


Hello,

Michelin Agilis are good tyres. Indeed Michelin overall and excellent tyres. The old XC Camper being one of the realy bad ones. I used Michelin Agilis 51's (Summer tyres with M+S Marking) in winter in Norway and Scotland on a FWD VW T5 without any problems.

However, Michelins are expensive and there are a lot of tyres that are at least as good but far cheaper.

Birdgestone, Toyo and Yokohoma tyres are excellent. Bridgestones usualy the most expensive of the three.

Swiss Maloya tyres are good and keenly priced (Vreidstein Owned)
Matador good (Matador-Continental)

There are such a lot of quality tyres budget tyres out there, often under second name Brands from the big Companies. A lot of good budget tyres from Korea too.

As ever, I would steer away (pardon the pun) from Chinese tyres for motorhomes.

Trev.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Say we buy some new winter tires, and use them all year what is the disadvantage? From what I've read they may have less grip on dry roads, I'm not so sure about this and they can't be worse that the ones we have now. They may be noisier, any experience with this? And they will probably wear faster. From the wear stand point I suppose they will still last 4 or 5 years maybe longer just driving on the occasional weekend and a few weeks here and there.

I will probably order them from an online dealer, in Italy or Germany.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

Firstly, Winter tyres can be used in summer, summer tyres however are useless in winter.

Modern winter tyres tend to wear nearly as well as summer tyres.

But! Winter tyres have a shoulder tread. Think of this like a two tier tread, when the first half or tier has worn, they become far less tractive in winter on snow and ice.

On a motorhome at motorway speeds, I doubt you will notice any great increase or difference between summer and winters. You would notice this on a classic Porsche at 100kph on a motorway.

As you stated, winter tyres are said to give less grip in hot weather. This may be the case but I have never experienced this for me softer winter tyres tend to stick like S*** to a blanket on warm tarmac.

So my first point should make a better case for winters if you use your motorhome all year in all conditions.

Hope this helps you further?.

Trev.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jhelm
I have a set of winter wheels which I change over to when we go to Sexton(Sesto) which is up your way. I use Vredstein Comtrac Winter. I find them very good in water, snow and ice. They are slightly noisier in rain conditions. The grip is good especially on grass. On the noise side it is important to ask Vredstein what pressures are needed for your axle weight. If over pressured they can be alot noisier. The best part is they are cheaper than Michelin Campers. It is also mandatory to have chains on the driven wheels. 
I used them this year on the Iceland run in May, I also reckon to use them when we go on the Sahara trip next year.
For best prices you have to shop around, I was happy with £480 for 6 tyres no doubt some one will come up cheaper, they always do :roll:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice, I think just so I don't have to buy two new sets of tires I will go with the winter ones for a year and see how it works out. I'll have a look at the Vredstein line. 

Richard what's in Sesto that brings you back every year. I don't think it is one of the top ski areas. It is pretty close to us.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Snow wheels*

Good morning jhelm

Don't go for sking, I feel I'm to old for down hill and mogals now. We have the N&B rally there most years. Fab scenery and life.
We are anticipating doing it next year its in the late January then drive down to 
Aljacera to do the Sahara/Morocco run.
So I will fit winter wheels on next month and keep them on untill next summer.
Kind regards


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

N&B Rally?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Snow wheels*

Hi jhelm
N&B = Niesmann & Bischoff its a manufacturers rally for owners.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hi to all

Fitted a pair of Toyo M+S to the front of MH, and can now pull myself of the wet grass, even on an uphill slope, (wt of MH is 3200kg) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Snow wheels*

Hi all
One of the disadvantages of snow tyres is they are in the main handed due to the tread pattern so they can not be rotated between near and off side.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tyres*



Cowly said:


> Hi to all/
> 
> Fitted a pair of Toyo M+S to the front of MH, and can now pull myself of the wet grass, even on an uphill slope, (wt of MH is 3200kg) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sucess at last.

What model of Toyo have you got and what size??

Trev


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Having the winter tire dilema, again. Money is tight so we are debating weither or not to get the winter tires and weither or not we might get by with chains and normal tires.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



jhelm said:


> Having the winter tire dilema, again. Money is tight so we are debating weither or not to get the winter tires and weither or not we might get by with chains and normal tires.


Money is tight.

Okay, but the only thing that keeps you, your family and that vehicle adhered to the road are those four or more tyres.

Winter Tyres You can use all year
Summer Tyres are useless in Snow and Ice
All Season tyres are a compromise

I would go for winter tyres. If money is tight, buy some budget ones.

Trev.

PS What size are they?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

tires are 215/75/R16 I've found Nokian WR C online for 107 Euro, I think just have to buy them.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a set of those on my hymer, very happy
Had no issues in 40C heat out in france in the summer and the performance at -25 and 30 cm of snow was good too.
I prefered the normal Nokian WR but they dont do that in the load riting the 4.6 tonner needs so I have the WR C too

Wear seems excellent and the grip is great


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

jhelm said:


> We live at the foot of the Dolomites, we get some snow here not usually a lot, but we plan on doing a lot of winter ski trips. Our MH needs new tires anyway though it's not urgent. I would like to get by with all season tires but suspect they may not serve our plans for the winter. What is the experience others have. Our MH is a front wheel drive. I will carry chains not matter the tires.
> 
> I'd also like make and model recommendations. And are there any other sizes that work better than the standard 225/75/16.


We have found Bridgestone Blizzards very good and bought in Austria

We have sets of winter and summer tyres for each vehicle.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

alunj said:


> I have a set of those on my hymer, very happy
> Had no issues in 40C heat out in france in the summer and the performance at -25 and 30 cm of snow was good too.
> I prefered the normal Nokian WR but they dont do that in the load riting the 4.6 tonner needs so I have the WR C too
> 
> Wear seems excellent and the grip is great


That is great to hear. They are rated 116 S which is a load and speed rating much higher than the specs required which is an added safety advantage. It's interesting that these online shops seem to run out of tires as winter moves in. Just hope they arrive soon I'm a bit late with my shopping. I oredered them last Friday. The price seems great and much lower than anything in the local shops.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Snow wheels*



richard863 said:


> Hi all
> One of the disadvantages of snow tyres is they are in the main handed due to the tread pattern so they can not be rotated between near and off side.


But you can swap front to back!

Trev


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Snow wheels*



teemyob said:


> richard863 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


It is not a wise thing to have only two snow tyres on and it will be illegal in Austria.

Even with 4 snow tyres on all of our vehicles carry snow chains.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi I’ve been reading this but still puzzled I have 225/75/16 cp tyres on and have been looking to renew so if I go for winter tyres these would be ok for the summer and as the weight of my Mh is 4.2 tonne what would I be looking for. Also are you saying that there would be no difference in performance like mpg and the ride


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



kennyo said:


> Hi I've been reading this but still puzzled I have 225/75/16 cp tyres on and have been looking to renew so if I go for winter tyres these would be ok for the summer and as the weight of my Mh is 4.2 tonne what would I be looking for. Also are you saying that there would be no difference in performance like mpg and the ride


Hello,

Due to the size of your tyre, you will have to pay around £125-150 for a good True Winter (cold weather tyre). This is partly because there are few manufacturers who make this size in winters, hence they can charge top wack. A Continental Vanco Camper Summer tyre in comparison would cost you around £65.

You can use winter tyres in summer but summer tyres are almost always useless in winter conditions. The thing to bear in mind with Winter tyres is that they have two treads or a Shoulder Tread. Once the tyre is about 50% worn its winter grip, in particular for snow is vastly reduced.

As for MPG I doubt you will notice any massive difference.

Trev.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Wupert,

I am also looking at getting winter tyres for my Rapido 9048DF. Can you confirm it is now ok to use Autosock instead of chains in Austria.

My weight is 4250kg. I presume I will need a Go Box too.

Alan


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tyres*

Hi There you wont get tyres here in France for those prices I am looking at camskill performance Uk well below half the French prices Including shipping Check them out. Jonse


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi' 

You will definitely need a Go-Box if you are over 3500 kgs. I was fined 230 Euros for not having one. I crossed the border at Bregenz and there wasn't any sign at the border explaining the requirements. The Police said that ignorance is no defence!
I used Autosocks in Austria two years ago - nobody checked!! They were too busy fining me for not having a Go-Box!

Best regards

Bob Walters


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi robflyer

How did you find the Autosocks if and when you used them?

Regards

Alan


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Alan,

The Autosocks were excellent - much simpler to fit and remove than the chains I used previously. They take, literally, afew seconds to fit. The performance on both snow and ice was excellent. I have a Hobby 750 FMS with a plated weight of 4500 kg and the Autosocks handled the weight on hillstarts etc with no problem. They are designed and made in Norway and the Norwegians know a thing or two about snow and ice! The German TUI tests gave them full marks. I hasten to add that I have no connection with Autosocks other than as a satisfied user!

Best regards

Bob Walters


----------

